
Holopix50k: A New Benchmark for Image Super-Resolution and Depth Estimation - TakakiTohno
https://lionbridge.ai/articles/holopix50k-a-new-benchmark-for-stereo-image-super-resolution-and-depth-estimation/
======
punkohl
Thanks for sharing!

~~~
TakakiTohno
No worries! Your work was very impressive and I hope more people see it.

